# Hopeful



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Well put my application in today at the 271 hall... was told interviews start in the next month or two...classes start in September so wish me luck. Ive got fingers on both hands crossed, along with toes on both feet.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Good luck Charlie!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck guy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck bro!


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you guys..im very nervous but excited at the same time.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

Nervous means you care about what you will be doing. Good for you. I hope you get hired. If not now, be patient and don't get discouraged. Sometimes it takes a while (years). If you really want it, take some classes like basic electrical theory and construction blueprint reading- maybe even get a job in construction if you can. If you do these things, it shows you have initiative and want to succeed in the trade. Get a haircut and dress respectfully for the interview. If you really want the job it will be evident, and they will give you a chance. Good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Corysan said:


> Nervous means you care about what you will be doing. Good for you. I hope you get hired. If not now, be patient and don't get discouraged. Sometimes it takes a while (years). If you really want it, take some classes like basic electrical theory and construction blueprint reading- maybe even get a job in construction if you can. If you do these things, it shows you have initiative and want to succeed in the trade. Get a haircut and dress respectfully for the interview. If you really want the job it will be evident, and they will give you a chance. Good luck.


Welcome aboard! All good tips!:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Really appreciate the kind words from you guys. Im determined to do this!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Charlienks88 said:


> Really appreciate the kind words from you guys. Im determined to do this!


Be patient and professional, never pushy!


----------

